# In wall speakers



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was thinking about using in wall speakers in my room for a more clean look. But in walls cant be angled. Is there a way to set them up so I still relieve the same surround sound effect?


----------



## luka3rd (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi!
First thing fell to my mind is: for 5.1 you should put rears to corners and it is difficult to build them in, unless you "close" the corners.
But, if you use 7.1, those speakers should be positioned: rear - behind, side - to the sides. So it it much easier... And I think there are speakers just for that (7.1).
And fronts should be easy.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Many in-wall and in-ceiling speakers can be angled.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would it be easier and more efficient to mount the rear surrounds in the ceiling to avoid any angle problems?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

most good in-walls have aim able tweets. I'm not a fan of ceiling mounted surrounds because i don't like everything sounding like it's on the roof


----------



## luka3rd (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes! Rear surrounds would be perfect in ceiling. If they are far enough to the back of listening position, that is!
I even saw on internet model that can be leveled with ceiling or lowered to the listening angle by a remote! That sounds perfect to me.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Speakers in ceilings?:yikes::yikes::yikes::rolleyesno:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generally surround speakers are best placed on the sides behind the listening position. Ceiling mount can work, but IME not as desirable as wall mounting in most rooms. A room layout or images would make it easier to make a good recommendation.


----------

